# Supporting vertical copper pipe to basement wall



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not a plumber but disimular metals react to each other.What type of fasteners would you be using to strap the copper to the block?I'm sure a plumber will be along to point you in the correct direction.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I'd tap-con a piece of wood to the block wall, 'n then attach yer pipe hangers to the wood,....

I don't think Copper, likes Concrete,.....


----------



## justintoo1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks mako1.



> I want to install copper support clamps to secure the pipe to the wall.


I'm aware of different metals reacting. That's why I plan on using copper clamps on copper pipes.

My question is are there any issues with clamping the copper pipe directly to the concrete wall with copper clamps?

Are there any long-term issues with copper pipe in direct contact with concrete block?

Should I install some type of backer, like a wooden shim or block, so that the copper pipe is not in direct contact with the concrete?

Thanks - j


----------



## justintoo1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Bondo,



> I don't think Copper, likes Concrete,.....


This is exactly what I was asking.

Didn't see anything explicitly stated, just that they should be supported.
I've seen both applications, but just wondered if there were pro/con in regards. 

:thumbsup:
thanks - j


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The problem is copper nails are not going to go into block.The reason I asked how you will attach it ?As Bondo said tapcons will work and I have used them and never had a problem with the coating on them and the copper.There may be a better fastener that I don't know of.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Copper shouldn't be in contact with concrete. As mentioned, anchor a 1x to the wall then use something like these- very simple 
http://www.oatey.com/products/pipe-support/cts-supply-lines/standard-pipe-clamps

Water lines should be anchored at least every 6'


----------



## justintoo1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I was planning on using something like this...



...and then drilling pilot holes and installing anchors. However, the Tap-Con seems like a better idea since it was brought up. 

I was just unsure if I could clamp the piping directly to the concrete with or without some type of material between. Something like this...



Seems as if between the left and right options, right option is the way to go.

Thanks for the input! - j


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

That is the correct tie.You just need to connect it to the wall correctly and don't want the copper sitting on masonary.Couple good plumbers here will tell you how.


----------



## justintoo1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,



mako1 said:


> ...and don't want the copper sitting on masonary.


This is what I was looking for. Wanted to make sure there were no adverse effects of copper in direct contact with the concrete...so, it sounds like the consensus is *[copper+concrete = no]* and *[copper+wood+concrete = A-OK]* !

Thanks - j


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I would use van hanger this


----------



## dannyoung85 (Nov 14, 2011)

I work for a commercial plumbing company and this is what my guys would use. A copper clad split ring hanger, small piece of all thread and a wall plate which you would tap con into your concrete wall.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You could use a short piece of pipe insulation to space the pipe from the concrete- then use a larger 2-hole strap anchored directly to the concrete


----------



## Squeeker (May 30, 2021)

Another cheap option would be to use a short piece of a paint stir-stick to space the pipe from the wall. Inexpensive and low profile.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Use a steel clamp, wrap it well with vinyl electrical tape.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Another cheap option would be to use a short piece of a paint stir-stick to space the pipe from the wall. Inexpensive and low profile.


You dug up a 6 year old zombie.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

rjniles said:


> You dug up a 6 year old zombie.


... and i replied ... dang!


----------

